
Ask HN: Embedded Software Test Automation Platforms - 11thEarlOfMar
We are planning to automate the software testing for a catalog of embedded controllers. There are about 30 different versions. Wondering if any HN&#x27;ers have experience with and opinions about such tools:<p>Requirements:<p>- The controllers run QNX or Linux.<p>- Most have Ethernet ports, but some only have RS-232.<p>- Some have FPGAs or EPROMs, we&#x27;d like to also re-write those for regression testing<p>- Testing platform will likely be Windows, but doesn&#x27;t have to be.<p>- Need the standard features of:<p><pre><code>    &gt; Check out from repository

    &gt; Build target image

    &gt; Deploy to target, including writing FPGA or EPROM, OS and application

    &gt; Execute a suite of tests

    &gt; Generate a report and send to devs.

</code></pre>
Any insight is appreciated.
======
yitchelle
Have not come across a off the shelf testing platform that would do this. It
looks like that you might have to custom build the solution. Are you also
testing the inputs and outputs as well? This can get complicated really fast
as you may have to create the physical inputs as well as the receiving the
physical outputs from the controllers.

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
Thanks for the reply. The controllers have digital and analog I/O that can be
looped back with test plugs. That will likely be the approach for closing the
I/O circuits.

I am aware of systems like Test Complete, but I don't know if they can deploy
to embedded controllers out of the box, as you've said.

